# International 766 steering column oil leak



## Dylly (Jun 23, 2012)

My International harvester 766 Farmall has an oil leak coming from the steering column in the cab. It only leaks when i start the tractor (cold) and seems to be worse in colder weather (10 degrees above freezing or colder). 

Any idea why it would have developed this leak? Or whats causing it? And how/ what needs to be done to fix it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like the seal has gone out on the steering shaft. You'll need to pull the seal and replace it. I'd recommend getting an I&T manual for that tractor or a factory service manual to show you how to disassemble the steering sector for replacing the seal. I don't know if you can do it without removing the steering sector from the tractor as I have never replaced it on my 66 series tractors. You might be able to pull the steering wheel and do it that way.


----------



## gator-t (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the same problem but dies anyone know where I can buy this seal?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Go here: http://www.messicks.com/CaseParts.aspx?utm_expid=152548-0&utm_referrer=http://www.tractorforum.com/

Search for your tractor model number. In the case of the 766, the steering pump is located in the Hydraulics subsection figure 10-27. You can also buy it from a CaseIH dealer.


----------

